# gallstones



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi everyone, wasn't quite sure the best place to post this topic but thought I'd give it a whirl here. My main symptoms are heartburn, constipation, gas and bloating. I'm am getting my gallstone out in two weeks. I have had tummy problems for five years now. They only did an US 6 months ago to find the gallstones. Doctor think it may be causing the gas and heartburn. Who knows about the constipation and for how long I've had these nasty little things. Just wondering did anyone have the same symptoms as m e. Were they cleared up at all with the removal of your gallstones. Any stories would be appreciated. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. I'm hoping I'll beable to eat pizza, drink coffee and have a beer again one day soon. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Percy, I am sorry I can't answer your question on the removal of gallstones. Could you tell me what kind of pain you were experiencing and what happens when you have that beer or coffee. Do you ever feel extremely hungry with hunger pains when you know you couldn't possibly be that hungry? I hope you have good success with having the stones removed, keep us posted okay.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi, The thing is even when I was doing good and having bowel movements the heart burn and gas never went away. When I actually have gallstone attacks. It does start a first as feeling like I'm really hungry. Then as the night goes on the stomach pain becomes worse, my whole abdomen is burning and in complete pain. I can't keep still because every position I'm in hurts. I find a warm heating blanket or a hot bath helps to relieve a little bit of pain. It's kinda of like really, really bad heart burn but in the lower abdomen reaching to my sides. I can handle one cup of coffee or one beer occasionally with just a little heart burn. But more than one drink that and my stomach is cramping or burning. Which is too bad because because back in the day those were two things that always helped me move my bowels. Thanks for your support and caring. I hope the surgery will help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Percy, thanks for the info, really helped a lot. I'm pretty sure what I have isn't gallstones then, as I don't get the heartburn. I know some people still have symptoms even when they get their stones out but if it's any help, a friend of ours had his out and he was eating a huge steak in a matter of days, we all couldn't believe it. He feels great. So I hope you're like him and feel like a brand new woman!


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Pain from your gallbladder usually locates up under or near your ribcage. When that area is pressed upon and released the pain is pretty intense. Sometimes people have different symptoms. I had nausea and couldn't eat. This was on top of having IBS problems. All tests for gallbladder disease were negative but they found an ovary problem actually with both. They were diseased. When they removed my ovaries I asked them to go a bit higher and look at my gall bladder. I had been right. It was diseased also. Consequently, I got a two for one surgery. LOLThey did a vaginal sonogram not at all painful, and it did reveal the ovary problem. Having both surgeries cleared up my abdominal pain completely. Only occasionally do I have a problem with pain.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

I realized that when I explained my symptoms I wrote lower abdomen. That was a not totally correct. My entire abdomen is in pain.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Get this I'm waiting for my surgery. And my gallstones just can't behave. I had to have a gallstone attack Saturday night. The pain is so unbelievable. One thing that sucks too. Is I had finally been going to the bathroom everyday for the last 2 weeks untill I had my attack. Now I can't go again. Maybe this does mean my gallstones are affecting my BM. Anyhow justed wanted to share my hardship with you guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Percy, that is just awful that an attack can do that to you. Wouldn't it be wonderful that after you have your surgery that everything is alright again. Sorry your attack had to hit just before surgery, it's just letting you know what you'll be "missing" (yeah right!!)after surgery. Take care. Linda


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Percy,Is there any way the surgery can be set up to an earlier day? Here in this area, if a person comes in to ER with that much pain, he/she is admittied and surgery done the next day. My last three months while all the tests were going on, I ended up eating jellow and drinking chicken or beef broth, fat free of course. Watch your diet carefully to minimize pain. Stay away from anything fatty including butter. Even if you drink milk, learn to like skim milk. If you BMs look clay colored or pale compared to the usual color, you most likely are getting too much fat in your diet. You will need to monitor that at least for a while after surgery. (I no longer have to watch as closely, but it has been several years now since surgery)


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Sunny, Our Health care system sucks in Regina, Sk. I wish it worked that way. They put me on priority list to get Surgery on Dec 3. Two months later I'm still waiting. My family doctor sent me to a doc in MooseJaw which is a 40 minute drive from Regina. He referred me to him on January 24 and I'm getting my surgery a month later on Feb 8. They didn't do an Us to find my gallstones till August even though I've had stomach problems for 5 years. So my Regina general surgeon has known about my problemm since August and I'm still waiting for surgery after several gallstone attacks. Nice. Thank god for MooseJaw. I talked to my surgeons office in MooseJaw yesterday and he prescribed some anti spasm pills to try and relieve the pain. They said there's not much they can do untill Tuesday. If it gets worse I'm to call back. I'm over the major attack but still have right abd pain. It feels a little better today. I can actually do a little house cleaning and walking without being in total pain. Just mild pain. So there you have it. Saskachewan Health may be free but it sucks. Tell me where you live maybe I'll come there. LOLThanks for everyones support


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Sunny, Our Health care system sucks in Regina, Sk. I wish it worked that way. They put me on priority list to get Surgery on Dec 3. Two months later I'm still waiting. My family doctor sent me to a doc in MooseJaw which is a 40 minute drive from Regina. He referred me to him on January 7 and I'm getting my surgery a month later on Feb 8. They didn't do an Us to find my gallstones till August even though I've had stomach problems for 5 years. So my Regina general surgeon has known about my problemm since August and I'm still waiting for surgery after several gallstone attacks. Nice. Thank god for MooseJaw. I talked to my surgeons office in MooseJaw yesterday and he prescribed some anti spasm pills to try and relieve the pain. They said there's not much they can do untill Tuesday. If it gets worse I'm to call back. I'm over the major attack but still have right abd pain. It feels a little better today. I can actually do a little house cleaning and walking without being in total pain. Just mild pain. So there you have it. Saskachewan Health may be free but it sucks. Tell me where you live maybe I'll come there. LOLThanks for everyones support


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Guys I got my gallbladder surgery on Feb 8. For the last week I have been having natural good bowel movements. Was the gallbladder possible the problem of my constipation. I got back to work Saturday. So I guess I'll see if things will keep flowing properly. I hope nerves doesn't mess up the pattern. The surgery went fine. My heartburn never got any better. But hey one thing fixed, possible two is better then none.Keep fit and Have fun


----------

